# Hello from a future psychologist who dreams to work in Paris someday! Has anyone ever done this or want to do this?



## ciaobella308

Hello, my name is Stephanie and I am working toward earning my doctorate degree (PsyD) in clinical psychology at a graduate school in Wisconsin, U.S. I am originally from southern California and have had wanderlust for as far back as I can remember. I've been to Paris a few times in the past but was able to study abroad there for a semester in my last year of college. I really enjoyed my time there.

I've always semi-joked about being an ex-pat. But when I think about it as an actual reality, it becomes a little more complicated when considering that I have put A LOT of years and A LOT of money toward a very specialized program that I definitely want to be able to use where I ultimately live. I also don't speak French and I recognize that I would need to teach myself enough to the degree that I am "proficient" in French at the minimum. I should say, though, is that a specific job setting I would like to do is to be a psychologist (doing therapy and testing) at an international college in Paris (at the student center/student health center, etc). 

Disclaimer: I have limited knowledge of working at international colleges, so I'm trying to speak in generalities here.
I would think that, if a professor/counselor at an international college who is not French would still need to be strongly proficient in French, at the minimum, in order to work amongst a team in their department/school. I am not sure if you need to be nearly 100% fluent, though. The thing is, I would imagine that one of the common languages that many students may share at that college will likely be English. This assumption is what makes me believe that professors who teach at an international university may come from different countries. And while they all can (probably can?) speak "proficient" French, they all are not necessarily 100% fluent in French, nor are they required to be.

Finally, working in this kind of setting (International University) sounds very interesting to me on a personal level as well. I focus on and want to continue to focus on working with underserved populations (ie., immigrants, ethnic and cultural minorities, those with lower income, and students). The nature of being a psychologist at an international university seems like it could potentially be a very good fit for me. Universities often have a student health center where students are provided resources for therapy, academic counseling, ADHD/learning disabilities testing, etc. This is where I would love to be.

Please feel free to ring in if you've ever found yourself in a similar situation, or not even that similar (my situation is very specific ^_^), or if you were ever thinking of teaching or being a therapist in France, or are currently doing that now! I'd be happy and grateful to hear any stories, suggestions, and thoughts!

Thanks, and have a nice day!

Stephanie


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved your post to the France section/forum where I think you'll receive a bit more response.

If you search around on the forum here, you'll find a few folks who have had similar ambitions. The issue here often becomes the ability to transfer the educational qualifications in a technical health-related profession like this. You may want to start by reviewing the Europe.eu information on professional qualifications here: EU - Professional qualifications - Your Europe
Though it's set up to help folks looking to move within the EU, there is relevant information (such as the language or re-training requirements) that may be necessary to have your foreign qualification recognized in France.

Teaching in France can also be a bit tricky as most universities are state institutions and as such the employees and faculty are considered to be "civil servants" to a certain extent. That also means that you may need to be a French citizen (or an EU citizen) to be considered for full time employment. French universities are not set up quite like the US universities you are used to - student health and help facilities may be dispersed across various local facilities and public offices, not concentrated on university property and dedicated to students only. 

You may also get some ideas by looking at the sites in France devoted to describing the various professions and necessary training to students looking to start their university careers. This is an example, though there are others: Psychologue
(I leave it to you to translate the material using whatever online translation app strikes your fancy. Or use it to test how well your French is coming along.)
Onisep is another good "basic" source intended for students, but which links you to the relevant professional associations and training programs: https://www.onisep.fr/Ressources/Univers-Metier/Metiers/psychologue


----------



## ARPC

I would echo bevy’s observation about student services in France. I have a lot of friends in fac (university) here, and the student health center is not something they seem to have. Healthcare, and mental health care, is managed through the public system for everyone, and isn’t connected to your school. It’s really different from the US.

Your description of “international” universities doesn’t sounds like what I’ve observed in France, but it does very much remind me of the American high schools found in some countries, which serve the children of international workers and diplomats. I’ve had friends who taught at these schools, and they loved it, but it was in the Middle East. I also had an old friend who worked in student support services at American University Cairo, and loved it (this was pre Arab spring).

It sounds like your work is centered on something very kind of uniquely American (at the moment). ADHD, anxiety, and diagnosis of mental health conditions like this in students aren’t at all common in France like they are in the states. 

I relate a bit, as I studied and worked in a pretty uniquely American health and fitness field before moving here. I knew that I would not have the same opportunities here and planned to focus on other aspects of life while I explored options . (It’s gone better than I would have dared to imagine or joke about, but I’m not doing the same job).

I think if you feel drawn to living outside the us, and are curious in particular about paris life, it would be best to find a creative way to fund a 3 month visit, using your 90 day visa free stay, to live it long enough to let reality settle in. Then you’ll know more about what it feels like there and if it’s a potential fit. From there, you’d probably need to decide how much of your career you’re willing to sacrifice to live somewhere where this career doesn’t have an exact corollary. Or maybe find an academic program you can join, or company you can work for that has a Paris office

I don’t live in Paris,so maybe English is more common there, but I do live near a large immigrant refugee population, and I’ll add that the people who immigrate to France are immediately learning French (or already speak it, coming from Lebanon, Cote D’Ivoire). English is not popular and not a priority at all. It’s about assimilation here, not integration, and not at all the way we approach it in the states.

Over all, I would say you’re current path as you’ve described it does not dovetail in an obvious way with French professional life. But it does sound like something that exists in other countries that have a stronger American presence or cultural influence. If you must stick to your career path, cast a wide net of countries and look seriously at places outside Europe. If you must explore your curiosity about Paris, go to Paris.


----------

